# Killer Seabass trip aboard the Jamaica



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I went on a private charter for giant seabass on the Jamaica on monday with a bunch of guys from "that fishing site whose name is banned from this place for fear of Eric G(lol)". All 30 of us limited out with 3-5 lb seabass with some guys bringing up triple and quadruple headers from the 200'+ depths. Got snotty in the PM with steady 10-12 foot rollers. We took one considerably larger wave over the bow that soaked a bunch of guys. It was a great trip, even with the big seas. I have at least 20lbs of seabass fillets, probably much more.

I think I will head out on one of the open boat trips in about 2 weeks.

Jamey


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Now, when I mentioned the Chilean Sea Bass I had for dinner, someone mentioned they wouldn't buy it because it is endangered due to overfishing.

The seabass you are referring to is a different situation?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Chilean seabass aka patagonian toothfish is an entirely different species which inhabits extreme southern waters of the antarctic. This species has been overfished commercially due to lack of regulation and virtually non existent enforcement of exhisting regulations. This fish is extremely slow growing and takes years to reach sexual maturity. There is little or no recreational fishing for this species which reaches large sizes(I believe around a hundered pounds, not sure though).

The black seabass which is what we catch in this area is much smaller with the world record being around 9 pounds I believe. The black seabass fishery is fragile as well due to the polygeneous nature of this fish. Much like tog and redfish, the black seabass changes sex part way through life. In order to maintain a healthy breeding population a large percentage of fish must survive long enough to change sex from female to male so that successful spawning can occur. In recent years, the black seabass fishery has received increased regulation, and is actually about to get another increase in the minimum size. The results of this regulation are already starting to show as the fishing has been excellent the last several years and should stay that way. There is a commercial fishery for this species, but it is relatively limited. The majority of the commercial harvest is taken by fish pots.

I suspect black seabass is at least as good as the chilean variety in terms of table quality and not in as much danger of overfishing. Incidentally, I recently saw a post about on a different message board about someone seeing black seabass being sold as chilean seabass. This does not surprise me as chilean seabass is extremely expensive while the local variety is not. It is another way to make an extra buck. It is quite common for fish markets to mislabel fish in order to sell it at a higher price or make it more appealing to consumer.

Hope this answered your question. Ready to go fishing?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yeah, good answer. Thanks for the information. And, yes, I am ready to go fishing. 
I'd love to take a boat out of OC.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Sounds like a combination fishing trip/roller coaster ride there... but you can't argue with results!

You're dead on with your answer about "Chilean Sea Bass," which itself is a marketing name because people might not want to try eating the Patagonian Toothfish. I believe there is currently a ban on commercial fishing, but no way to enforce it.

You're right about the Black Sea Bass, too. Sea Bass populations are soaring due to the proliferation of artificial reefs. And increasing the minimum size is working; My last trip we were throwing back 11.5 - 12 inch "keepers" in order to fill our 25 fish limits with larger fish.

Did you catch any other species on your trip?

Gonna try and put a check on my cabin fever tomorrow by going to the Ft Washington (PA) show. Hoping to pick up a new fillet knife at a decent price, and maybe book a charter or two at discount prices. I always sneak a little Power Bait along to give to the kids at the Trout Pond... really gets those hatchery fish started!

Winter can't last forever..... can it???


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The only other species caught were bergalls and congers unfortunately. The trip before us caught a few small pollock though. Will be going cod fishing in April and Tile fishing in May. If you are interested in these trips contact me Jake.

Jamey


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

well jamey sounds like you did better on the fishing trip than hunting with mike and i last weekend. and no rifles being pointed at you either  wanted to ask you if you are going on a trip like this in the next few weeks. mike and i were thinking about it. maybe o.c? husky we should try to get together if we go.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'll probably be going again in two weeks. I'll let you and mike know when I choose the date. You need advance reservations though.
Definately better than last weeks deer hunt, and drier too, even in the rough seas!


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Which Duke of Fluke are you? By chance do you drive a Ford Sport-Trac in and about Wildwood Crest with Capt. Joe??

Did you by chance go to the "Fest?"

Have I mistaken you for someone else?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Eric,

Welcome back! We don't hear from ya much. Must be busy over at the other boards...lol! My username at that other site is different. I am Jameytree over there and at the Cafe and every other board. 

Duke of Fluke is just plain cheesey. There are like four dukes of fluke at the other site each with their own spelling. Not to mention the big fluke tournament and a Delaware bay partyboat by the same name. I would change it here, but then all of my adoring fans would not recognize me...lol!

I did not go to Fest, but think I will do the herring gig when there is a date set.

I am the dude organizing the cod charter up in Hyannis too.

I have not been around WWC, but Capt. Joe is the man! He has been very supportive of the cod trip. Only problem is that now that we are accepting deposits the board is dead. Everyone who was interested is hibernating.

Jamey


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jamey!

Isn't that the way it always goes? Everybody "says" they want to go, but when it comes time to collect the money....


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

yeah jake it is true. I think once it warms up, the interest will redevelop. The trip is not until April 26th.

Are you interested? Send me an e-mail.


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

I did "orignally" mistake you for one of the "banned" Duke of Fluke's.

Your now in good standing with me.. 

Be there too at the HerringFest.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'm a good boy, never been banned from anywhere. Not yet...lol.


----------

